# Is Vinyl Siding a Good Model Building Material?



## jfeet28 (Apr 13, 2019)

They're building a house next door and I asked the guy to leave me all his scrap vinyl siding. He left me a bunch. Is this stuff good for scratch building models? Has anybody used it for that or anything else? I now have a ton of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't know. In fact, I never thought of trying it nor have I ever heard of anyone using it. That doesn't mean it's no good. You may be the first person to think of it. Give it a try. You have nothing to lose other than a little time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would think you'd need very sharp hobby
knives to cut it to a desired pattern.

Might be good for windowless walls, retaining
walls and that sort of thing.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I heard it's great for 1:1 modeling. Not sure about 1:87 though.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

A jig saw with a suitable blade would do short work of vinyl siding. For fine work, a jeweler's saw.

I can't bring to mind quickly anything that I would use if for, except perhaps bendable backing for rubber cliff faces or something like that. Or, as curved backing for plaster and terrain goop for steep slopes or rock cuts.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Seems awful thick for anything other than retaining walls.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's very thick, and if it has artificial wood grain in it, that would be way out of scale.

That doesn't mean you can't find a use for it somewhere, but as a go-to material, I personally wouldn't use it.


----------

